# Long scale guitars tone (27.5", 30", etc)



## Devon8822 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm wondering about the tonal difference between extended scales like 26.5" and 30" vs what i'm used to at 25.5". I'm not really concerned with playability since I know its not a big difference, and I am not much of a down tuner. It seems like the majority prefer the tonality of an extended range guitar when down tuning, but what about in standard tuning?

I am think about getting a RGD2127Z, and it has a scale length of 26.5, and comes tuned a whole step down. 

So how does a long scale length sound in comparison?

thanks!


----------



## Taylor2 (Apr 2, 2011)

The point of a longer scale is better/easier intonation and string tension at low tunings.
So, if you're not down tuning, then there really is no point to getting something with a longer scale. Unless, of course, you just happen to be getting a guitar you like and it has a longer scale.

However, RGD2127Z has a *26.5"* scale, *not* *27.5"*.


Now, having said that, a longer scale will really not affect the tone too much. The idea being, that you can retain the same tension with lighter strings.
The *strings* change the tone the bigger they go. Less high end, more mids and low mids.


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 2, 2011)

^ true but keep in mind with a longer scale you need slimmer strings. So it will affect tone. I personally like my 30" scale baritone tuned to B standard. Very crisp and clear and the notes really snap out at you. Its gonna come down to personal taste. I also love my 28" scale baritone too. Different strokes for different folks. Try out the options.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 2, 2011)

2 factors

Vibrating length of string changes, while the sampling distance on pickups does not. (AKA humbuckers have the same spacing as any other scale, the longer the scale the less difference between the samples, so less variation in the sound). This may make the sound 'less rich' as you are hearing 2 sounds closer to eachother than say on a short scale like a les paul. The longer the scale the more this is exemplified. Single coils obviously get around this issue. 

The amount of overtones on a played note decrease with string tension, and the amount of fundamental increases. This will make the note 'more focussed' sounding, and less harmonic. It will likely be described as 'clearer'. You can get around this by using lighter strings, to some extent (less tension). The bigger string comment Taylor made ties in with this, to some extent, bigger strings = more tension. The whole more fundamental, undoubtly is more low end, less overtones is going to start dropping from the high end first. 


The most extreme example of the above is the difference in timbre of guitar to bass, even acoustically. The longer the scale gets, the more you 'approach' the bass timbre. Music man style bass humbuckers are nice in they have a wider spacing, but a lot of pickups do not really.


----------



## Taylor2 (Apr 2, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> ^ true but keep in mind with a longer scale you need slimmer strings. So it will affect tone. I personally like my 30" scale baritone tuned to B standard. Very crisp and clear and the notes really snap out at you. Its gonna come down to personal taste. I also love my 28" scale baritone too. Different strokes for different folks. Try out the options.


 


> The *strings* change the tone the bigger they go. Less high end, more mids and low mids.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 2, 2011)

I got a 27" recently and I'm never going back down to 25.5". It feels more natural for me.


----------



## onefingersweep (Apr 2, 2011)

Devon8822 said:


> I'm wondering about the tonal difference between extended scales like 26.5" and 30" vs what i'm used to at 25.5". I'm not really concerned with playability since I know its not a big difference, and I am not much of a down tuner. It seems like the majority prefer the tonality of an extended range guitar when down tuning, but what about in standard tuning?
> 
> I am think about getting a RGD2127Z, and it has a scale length of 26.5, and comes tuned a whole step down.
> 
> ...



I haven't read the answers in the thread so I don't know whats been mentioned but I will give my view on it.

Longer scale intonate better and therefore only by that fact it gives you a much clearer and tight sound. It adds more tension to the strings so the sound gets a bit snappier, which also adds to the clarity, especially under high gain. Longer scale gives you the ability to use lighter gauge strings with low tunings because of the higher tension, with lighter gauge strings you get a thinner, clearer sound, tighter in the base and just overall clearer. If you put very thin strings on a normal scale guitar when you tune down you need to play very lightly otherwise the pitch will raise if you hit the string to hard, it will sound very bad IMO. Baritone scales eliminates this issue.

Most people can play with a 25.5 scale for a standard tuned seven, they can even drop it a half step or a whole step but personally I don't like 25.5 scale with lower tuning than C. I prefer at least an inch longer scale for B or Bb and at least 27 for lower than that. Because I'm a heavy picker, it doesn't sound good and feel good for me, I can use thicker strings but then I'm not satisfied with the sound because it gets muddier.

Take these things into account when choosing the scale length.


----------



## insatanity (Apr 7, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> I got a 27" recently and I'm never going back down to 25.5". It feels more natural for me.



Whats the
make?
model?
string gauge u using?
tuning?


----------



## insatanity (Apr 7, 2011)

onefingersweep said:


> I haven't read the answers in the thread so I don't know whats been mentioned but I will give my view on it.
> 
> Longer scale intonate better and therefore only by that fact it gives you a much clearer and tight sound. It adds more tension to the strings so the sound gets a bit snappier, which also adds to the clarity, especially under high gain. Longer scale gives you the ability to use lighter gauge strings with low tunings because of the higher tension, with lighter gauge strings you get a thinner, clearer sound, tighter in the base and just overall clearer. If you put very thin strings on a normal scale guitar when you tune down you need to play very lightly otherwise the pitch will raise if you hit the string to hard, it will sound very bad IMO. Baritone scales eliminates this issue.
> 
> ...



The Question, then, is: Why do Nile and Cannibal Corpse guitarists use standard scale guitars?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 7, 2011)

^The same reason other people use 27". Personal preference.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 7, 2011)

insatanity said:


> The Question, then, is: Why do Nile and Cannibal Corpse guitarists use standard scale guitars?


As above, and likely they have quite thick strings. Amon Amarth play on 24.75" Explorers in B standard so it can be done. couldn't manage to find what strings they were using anywhere though.


----------



## Philligan (Apr 7, 2011)

insatanity said:


> The Question, then, is: Why do Nile and Cannibal Corpse guitarists use standard scale guitars?



Their tone isn't always amazing, though, IMHO. Especially Nile, I find their stuff super muddy. That could also just be the production, though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree with Philligan. Nile is great, but have always been a hair muddy. For 25.5 scale its hard to go below C without using cables instead of strings.


----------



## insatanity (Apr 7, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> For 25.5 scale its hard to go below C without using cables instead of strings.



HA HA HA...nice one...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 7, 2011)

my 28" intrepid sounds thinner than my 25.5" RG7620 however, i've changed the pickups in my 7620 so i think with the right pickups i could probably fatten the tone back up a bit but for the most part it does seem as everyone else has mentioned... all of the strings sound much clearer and the higher notes sound thinner than on my 7620


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 25, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> As above, and likely they have quite thick strings. Amon Amarth play on 24.75" Explorers in B standard so it can be done. couldn't manage to find what strings they were using anywhere though.



AA use 13-62 gauge D'Addarios


----------

